# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر اخبار وأعمدة اليوم الخميس 16/ 1 / 2014

## محمد كمال عمران

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اصبحنا واصبح المللك لله
الحمد لله الذي احيانا بعد ما اماتنا
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*المريخ يقدم الدعوة لرئيس الأهلي القطري لحضور مباراة كمبالا سيتي

قدم مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ ممثلاً في عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس النادي ورئيس بعثة الفريق الى الدوحة الدعوة للشيخ أحمد بن حمد آل ثاني رئيس النادي الأهلي القطري لحضور مباراة الأحمر أمام كمبالا سيتي في ذهاب الدور التمهيدي من دوري أبطال أفريقيا بالخرطوم وكان عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس النادي ورئيس القطاع الرياضي ورئيس البعثة إلى قطر عقد جلسة مع الشيخ أحمد بن حمد آل ثاني رئيس النادي الأهلي بمقر النادي وتحدث الطرفان عن العلاقات بين الناديين وسُبل تطويرها وأبدى الشيخ أحمد استعداده لاستمرار التعاون بين الناديين وأكد محمد عثمان بدوره أن المريخ يرغب في التأسيس لعلاقة مستقبلية مع النادي الأهلي وقدم له الدعوة لحضور مباراة المريخ وكمبالا سيتي مشيراً إلى أن النادي سيرسل دعوة رسمية له لحضور اللقاء بامدرمان وأفاد أن جمال الوالي وبعد حضور البعثة للخرطوم سيقدم الدعوة لرئيس الأهلي القطري.
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*اكرم يغيب عن حراسة عرين المريخ أمام زنت الروسي



تسببت الاصابة التي تعرض لها أكرم الهادي سليم حارس مرمى المريخ في ابعاده من المباراة الودية الثانية للأحمر بمعسكره الاعدادي بالدوحة والتي سيخوضها الفريق يوم السبت أمام زنت الروسي حيث كشف كروجر المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء أنه سيعتمد على ايهاب زغبير في مباراة زنت الروسي السبت وأشار إلى أن أكرم الهادي لن يشارك في اللقاء وكان جبل الجليد ظهر في مباراة بايرن ميونخ بينما أُتيحت الفرصة لزغبير في نهاية اللقاء وتعرض أكرم إلى اصابة ولم يشارك في التدريبات الأخيرة وربما تُتاح الفرصة لمحمد ابراهيم الحارس الثالث للظهور أمام ريدبول.
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*مدرب المريخ: مباراة الهلال الاستعراضية لن تُفيدنا


قال الألماني مايكل كروجر المدير الفني للمريخ إن المباراة الاستعراضية التي سيخوضها الاحمر غداً الجمعة امام الهلال بالدوحة لن تفيد فريقه فنياً وقال كروجر إن المباراة قد تُربك اعداده لأنه وضع تصوراً للتحضيرات وأقر بعض المباريات الودية ولم يضع في برنامجه اللقاء الاستعراضي أمام الهلال وقال: لا أتصور أن المباراة ستفيدنا ولذلك لن أدفع باللاعبين الأساسيين وأكد المدرب أن مباراة زنت الروسي ستكون قوية ووصفها بأنها أصعب من لقاء البايرن… وأفاد كروجر أن الفرقة الحمراء تتطلع إلى مكاسب عديدة من لقاء زنت الروسي السبت ويلتقي الأحمر زنت على ملعب السد ضمن تحضيرات الفريقين ومعسكريهما بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة وذكر مدرب الأحمر أن مباراة زنت ستكون أقوى من مواجهة بايرن ميونخ وقال: نطمح إلى مكاسب فنية وكذلك نريد تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية وعلى الجميع أن يعلموا أن زنت فريق قوي جداً ومباراته ستختلف عن اللقاء الذي خُضناه أمام بايرن ميونخ الألماني.
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*المريخ يطلب لقاء احد الاندية القطرية ودياً


أجرى مسئولو المريخ في الدوحة اتصالات مع اداراتي ناديي السد ولخويا القطريين من أجل اقامة مباراة ودية مع أحد الفريقين بعد لقاء الأحمر وزنت الروسي السبت المقبل خاصة وأن الفترة بين مباراة الأحمر وزنت ومباراة المريخ وريدبول النمساوي تسعة أيام حيث ينتظر أن يخوض الأحمر تجربة مع الفريق النمساوي يختتم بها تحضيراته بالدوحة ويرغب الألماني كروجر في خوض تجربة ودية رابعة مع أحد الأندية القطرية من خلال معسكره الحالي بالدوحة.

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*قرعة الممتاز الاثنين المقبلحدد الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الاثنين المقبل الذي يصادف العشرين من هذا الشهر موعدا لقرعة الدوري الممتاز لموسم 2014 وقد بدات الامانة العامة باتحاد الكرة في ترتيبات حفل القرعة وسيحدد الاتحاد في وقت لاحق مكان حفل القرعة
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*الاسماعيلي يتغلب علي منتخب بورتسودان وديا


حقق الاسماعيلي المصري، الفوز علي مضيفه منتخب بورتسودان بهدف دون رد، احرزه الغاني جون آنطوى في الدقيقة 38 من المباراة الودية التي اقيمت مساء اليوم الاربعا ، بمدينة بورتسودان ضمن مهرجان التسوق السابع بولاية البحر الاحمر.
جاءت المباراة في دقائقها الاولي متوسطة من الفريقين الا ان الافضلية كانت للفريق المصري خاصة بعد مرور ربع ساعة الذي شكل فيه خطورة علي مرمي منتخب بورتسودان، حتي تمكن الغاني جون آنطوى من احراز الهدف الوحيد في المباراة بعد مرور 38 دقيقة من الشوط الاول.

وفي الشوط الثاني الذي تحسن فيه اداء الفريقين دفع المدير الفني للإسماعيلي أحمد العجوز بعدد من اللاعبين للوقوف علي مستوياتهم قبل استئناف مسابقة الدوري المصري .

وعقب نهاية المباراة سلم والي ولاية البحر الاحمر الدكتور محمد طاهر ايلا الاسماعيلي المصري كأس مهرجان التسوق السابع. 
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*المريخ السوداني يؤدي مناورته التدريبية الأخيرة قبل مواجهة زينت الروسي بالدوحة




يؤدي فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ السوداني ، خلال معسكره الإعدادي الحالي بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة مرانه التحضيري الختامي صباح ومساء يوم الخميس استعدادًا لثاني التجارب الودية المهمة أمام نادي زينت الروسي المحدد لها السابعة من مساء السبت القادم بملعب نادي العميد الأهلي القطري.  
وكان المريخ قد خاض مرانين اليوم الاربعاء بحضور ومشاركة معظم اللاعبين باستثناء الثنائي المصاب أحمد عبدالله ضفر والحارس الأول أكرم الهادي سليم رغم أن الأخير تم إخضاعه لتدريبات جري حول الملعب بعدها قابل الطبيب الذي منحه قسطًا من الراحة بجانب تمارين العلاج الطبيعي بعد الإصابة التي تعرض لها عشية اللقاء الودي الكبير الذي استهل به المريخ معسكره الحالي بدوحة العرب أمام البايرن الألماني بطل أندية العالم وأوروبا.

وربما سمح الطبيب لمتوسط الدفاع الدولي أحمد عبدالله ضفر بالعودة والمشاركة في التدريبات عقب مباراة السبت مباشرة خاصة أنه يتعافى بصورة جيدة حسب إفادة دكتور المريخ وكبير اختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي بنادي الأهلي القطري .

ويتوقع ان يدفع الالماني كروجر بذات التشكيلة التي واجهت البافاري في الشوط الأول مع إمكانية اشراك أربعة لاعبين في الحصة الثانية سيكون على رأسهم النجم الأثيوبي شيمليس بيكيلي والوطني أحمد الباشا والمهاجم محمد عبدالمنعم عنكبة والطاهر الحاج.
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*الصحف الصادرة صباح اليوم


(الهدف)
(النيلين) تعتذر للعالمي وتعلن تحمل الاضرار المالية عن بث مواجهة البايرن
المريخ يشرع في انشاء مركز اعلامي ضخم .. ابراهومة الصغير يقتحم الحسابات للروسي
تجاوزات خطيرة في الملف المالي لـ(شان 2011) .. اسامة عطا المنان: لن نسمح ببث الممتاز ما لم نتحصل علي حقوقنا
المدرب البرتغالي للـ(الهدف): جواو الفيس علي غوارديولا ان يرفع قبعات الاحترام للعالمي
غاندي: مواجهة زينت تحدٍ كبير لنا .. علي الزين المحلل الرياضي بـ( ام بي سي): دون اموال لن يحقق السودان انجازان كبيرة

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*


(الصدى)
كروجر يطالب نجوم العالمي الاستفادة من سيدا ويتغزل في ابراهومة الشباب
مدرب الاحمر: مباراة الهلال استعراضية لن تفيدنا .. ومن ينتقدون اعتمادنا علي طريقة دفاعية امام بايرن لا علاقة لهم بالكرة
المريخ يدرس مواجهة لخويا او السد .. زغبير يتألق في الحصة المسائية
الجهاز الفني للفرقة الحمراء يطمح الي مكاسب كبيرة من لقاء الروسي
500 قناة عالمية تنقل تدريب المريخ .. الهلال يتدربرعلي ملعبي الوكرة والاهلي
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*

(قوون)
بملعب النادي العربي بالدوحة: تظاهرة كبري في مران الهلال
النابي يشيد بنجوم الهلال القدامي ويخطط لتجارب مع اندية قطر
الاسماعيلي هزم منتخب بورتسودان واهلي شندي يغادر لمعسكر القاهرة
عشرة ألف دولار تفجر الخلافات في كمبالا سيتي قبل لقاء المريخ
إنذار جديد للهلال من نجوم الملعب المالي في بطولة الشان

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*

وارغو يلفت الانظار ويشعل تدريبات الهلال
الفرقة الزرقاء تتدرب امس علي فترتين .. والنابي يفاجئ النجوم بتمارين ضرب الخصوم
مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل: المحكمة تحجز علي ممتلكات الاتحاد العام للكره
نمور دار جعل تغادر الي قاهرة المعز اليوم .. بكري المدينة يقابل الطبيب للعلاج
البشير يخاطب نجوم الهلال ويطالبهم بتحقيق البطولات

*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*صباح الخير يا محمد .. عاشت الأسماء .. بركاتك يا من سمّى باسم نبينا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم والشىء من اصله لا يستغرب .. تحياتى لك ومزيدا من الجهد وبالتوفيق والسداد
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*

(الأسياد)
استحوذ علي اهتمام الرياضيين وخطف الاضواء بالدوحة: هلالنا الخطر .. ادهش قطر
اللجنة المنظمة تؤكد قيام القمة (المختلطة) رسميا غدا الجمعة في المهرجان الرياضي
سوداني ترعي الهلال والمريخ وتنسحب رسميا من الممتاز
المراجع العام يكشف عن تجاوزات خطيرة في بطولة الشان
الوكرة القطري يطلب مواجهة الهلال .. عطا المنان يتصل بالبشير ويطمئن علي سير الاعداد
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*

(الزعيم)
عرض قطري للمريخ بإقامة معسكر سنوي بالدوحة
الزعيم يواصل إعداده المكثف والفريق يفقد اكرم في لقاء بطل روسيا
الفريق طارق: اكملنا ملف مقاضاة قناة النيلين لدي القضاء السوداني والفيفا
دعوة الشيخ حمد رسميا لحضور مباراة كمبالا سيتي بالخرطوم
بافاريا تطلع بعثة المريخ علي اخر ترتيبات مباراة زينت
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*(السوداني)
قرار وزاري بمراجعة وحصر عضوية نادي الهلال
الاهلي شندي يغادر مساء اليوم للقاهرة للاعداد الفني
المريخ يؤدي تدريبه الختامي اليوم لمواجهة الروسي بالسبت(اليوم التالي)
فيصل العجب يخضع نفسه لتمارين لياقة عنيفة
مدير الكرة بالاهلي عطبرة: امامنا فقط 19 يوما ولم يصلنا اي دعم حتي الان
الهلال يوالي تحضيراتة الجادة بالدوحة والتونسي يراهن علي النجاح(آخر لحظة)
الهلال يتدرب 4 ساعات بالدوحة امس
المريخ يستعد للروسي بتدريبين قويين وكروجر يركز علي التكتيك
قلق يخطف الاضواء في تدريبات الخرطوم .. الوزير يكون لجنة لمراجعة وحصر وفتح عضوية الهلال
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*الوحدات يطلب مواجهة المريخ بالدوحة




طلب نادي الوحدات الاردني اللعب امام المريخ خلال تواجده في الدوحة و عرض السيد عبد الصمد محمد عثمان الامر على مدرب المريخ مايكل كروجر و الذي سيحدد موافقته على اللعب من عدمها 
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*الأهلي شندي يغادر إلى مصر غدا ببعثة قوامها 38 فرد





أكد نادي الأهلي شندي السوداني أنه سوف يغادر صباح غد الخميس إلى العاصمة المصرية لإقامة معسكر بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة إستعدادا لإستحقاقات الفريق بالدوري الممتاز السوداني وكأس الكونفيدرالية الافريقية.

وصرح رئيس النادي العميد حسن العقيد ل"" قائلا: في التاسعة صباح الغد ستغادر بعثة الفريق إلى مصر لتنفيذ معسكر لمدة أسبوعين, وتتكون البعثة من 38 فرد بينهم 25 لاعبا ويرأسها مؤقتا مدير الكرة عبد المهيمن, وسوف الحق بها وأرأسها البعثة رسميا الاسبوع القادم,".

واضاف : " عقد اللاعبين الأجانب إكتمل عدا صانع الالعاب الإثيوبي أديس هينتسا والذي سينضم للبعثة بالقاهرة والتي وصل إليها فعلا, والفريق سؤدي على الأقل ثلاث مباريات من بينها مباراة مؤكدة مع إتحاد الشرطة". 
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*نقل كابتن المريخ سعيد مصطفي الى المستشفي

ا
كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ الدوحة تعرض كابتن المريخ سعيد مصطفي الى وعكة صحية اثناء مران الفريق المسائي و تم نقله الى المستشفي وكان سعيد قد تقيأ اثناء المران بسب بالبرد لينقل الى المستشفى للاطمئنان على صحته
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*كلام في الممنوع
طارق أحمد المصطفى


اجراس واستفهام

حافظ مسند

لانريد اعداد( للفشخرة ) وافرح يا مريخ

الهلال في دوحة العرب يمشي الهوينا ويتغزل في احلامه ويغني مع طموحاته وعينه علي ام البطولات الافريقية حيث انه سيواجه تحدي المعلب المالي في دور ال32 من ابطال افريقيا وقد بدا الفريق مرحلة اعداده بتخطيط سليم الهدف منه تحسين الاداء وتطويره والاهم فرض الانسجام بين اللاعبين لان الفريق به اكثر من لاعب جديد كسبه في فترة التسجيلات الرئيسية للوصول للتشكيلة الاساسية التي سيخوض بها الفريق بطولات الموسم الجديد وفي ظني ان تمسك الجهاز الفني ببرنامجه الاعدادي الذي كما هو معروف لا يتضمن مباريات تجربية للفريق الا في المرحلة الاخيرة من الاعداد فانه بذلك يكون قد حقق كل الاهداف من معسكره بالدوحة لانه ليس هناك معني ان يخطو خطوة غريمة المريخ وهو الذي لم لم يدخل المرحلة الثالثة من الاعداد ليدخل في برنامج مباريات تجربية ويؤدي مباراة تجربية من الوزن الثقيل امام بايرن ميوخ الالماني التي كما هو معلوم انتهت بخسارة المريخ بهدفين دون مقابل لان مثل هذه المباريات ضررها اكثر من فائدتها ومعلوم في عالم التدريب انه بمجرد ان ينتهي الفريق من مراحل اعداده يدخل في المباريات التجربية تدرجيا يبدا اولا بالاقل منه فنيا تم ينتقل الي الافضل منه والهلال الذي سيؤي مباريات تجربية حسب برنامجه الاعداد لانه ليس هناك برنامج اعدادي دون مباريات تجربية اتمني ان لا يفعل كما فعل المريخ لن تصنيفات مباراته امام البايرن هي (للفشخرة ) الادارية ليس الا ولم يستفيد المريخ منه فنيا وسيظهر ذلك جليا في اول مباراة افريقية له في ابطال افريقيا لذلك اقول لا تنغمس في الفرح اكثر يا مريخ اذا نريد للهلال ان لا ينظر للمباريات تجربية في مستوي برشلونة ولا الريال ولا البايرن في هذه المحلة المهمه من اعداده التي تتطلب التركيز والتفكير بعمق فيما ينتظر الفريق من مواجهات صعبة في الموسم الجديد اقول ذلك لقناعتي ان مستوي الاندية السوداني متذبذب ولا يثبت علي وتيرة واحدة فكل فريق في بطولة الممتاز السوداني يختلف ادائه من مباراة الي اخري ودليلي علي ذلك ان المريخ الذي صمد امام البايرن بالرغم من ان الحكم احتسب ضده اكثر من 80 ضربة ركنية سيظهر بمستوي مخالف في اول مباراة تنافسية له امين خزينة اتحاد بورتسودان زكي حاج علي من الكوادر الادارية عالية الفهم حيث انه ظل يشكل حضورا انيقا في كل مناسبات اندية بورتسودان واستطاع ان يقدم يطرح نفسه بطريقة اجمعت عليه اندية المنطقة للمرة الثانية اجراس متفرقة ضحكت مع تصريحات مدافع المريخ بلة جابر في الصحف القطرية التي قال فيها انه لايمانع في اللعب في البايرن ان فاوضه مجلس ادارة النادي بلة اظن انه كان بيحلم مكاسب المريخ الادارية من رحلة قطر كتيرة وكبيرة ولكن المكاسب الفنية صفر علي الشمال اللواء عبد الله حسن البشير لاول مرة يقود بعثة للهلال خارج السودان حيث يتولي رئاسة بعثة الفريق للدوحة تمني يحقق مكاسب الادارية علي مستوي اداري مميز مع الاتنحاد والاندية القطرية بالمناسبة توقعت طبعا ان يسند مجلس الهلال رئاسة بعثة الفريق للدوحة للواء عبد الله حسن البشير لانه اكثر اعضاء مجلس الادارة تفاعل مع قضايا الفريق مع احترامي للبقية جرس اخير اتحاد الخرطوم من خلال قرارات اللجنة الادارية الحاسمه نجح في حسم ملف قضايا الموسم التي شغلت الراي العام شكاوي التعاون والعباسية وكوبر والناصر وحتي شكوي العباسية في بيت المال بفهم اداري عالي ينم علي انه حريص علي استقرار انديته









*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*
تجهيز اكبر مركز اعلامي باستاد المريخ






بدأ تجهيز المركز الاعلامي الجديد باستاد المريخ  والذي سيكون من الناحية الجنوبية للمقصور ويشمل على قسمين الاول  سيكون صالة مغطي بها اجهزة كمبيوتر  والثاني مكشوف وبه كراسي  للمشاهد فقط , ويسع المركز لقرابة 100 شخص , على عكس المركز السابق الذى لم يكن يسع لاكثر من  20 شخص .
*

----------


## زول هناك

*مشكور حبيبنا محمد كمال عمران علي المجهود تسلم يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

صباح الخير يا محمد .. عاشت الأسماء .. بركاتك يا من سمّى باسم نبينا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم والشىء من اصله لا يستغرب .. تحياتى لك ومزيدا من الجهد وبالتوفيق والسداد



تسلم ي حبيب وربنا يوفق الجميع

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

مشكور حبيبنا محمد كمال عمران علي المجهود تسلم يا غالي



الله يسلمك من كل شر ي راااااااائع
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مجهود كبير و مميز حبيبنا محمد كمال . . . كل الشكر
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

مجهود كبير و مميز حبيبنا محمد كمال . . . كل الشكر



تســـــــــــــــــلم عمنا الحواشابي
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال عمران
					



(الأسياد)
استحوذ علي اهتمام الرياضيين وخطف الاضواء بالدوحة: هلالنا الخطر .. ادهش قطر
اللجنة المنظمة تؤكد قيام القمة (المختلطة) رسميا غدا الجمعة في المهرجان الرياضي
سوداني ترعي الهلال والمريخ وتنسحب رسميا من الممتاز
المراجع العام يكشف عن تجاوزات خطيرة في بطولة الشان
الوكرة القطري يطلب مواجهة الهلال .. عطا المنان يتصل بالبشير ويطمئن علي سير الاعداد



 يا أحبابى يا اعزائى يا صفوه أريحونا اراحكم الله من هذه الحتاله وهذه صحيفة الأحقاد .. أن كنت معجبا بهذه الصحيفه [ صحيفة المنبر ] ومقدرا جهد الذين يبذلون ويجتهدوا الا أن هذه الصحيفه [ الأحقاد ] نشاذ وقاعده تفور دمنا أريحونا يا احبائى من هذا السخف وهذه الأحقاد
*

----------


## الدلميت

*النابي يفاجئ النجوم بتمارين ضرب الخصوم

هم ناقصين !
مشكور محمد كمال
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

يا أحبابى يا اعزائى يا صفوه أريحونا اراحكم الله من هذه الحتاله وهذه صحيفة الأحقاد .. أن كنت معجبا بهذه الصحيفه [ صحيفة المنبر ] ومقدرا جهد الذين يبذلون ويجتهدوا الا أن هذه الصحيفه [ الأحقاد ] نشاذ وقاعده تفور دمنا أريحونا يا احبائى من هذا السخف وهذه الأحقاد



نحن ب نزلها ليكم لو ما عايزنها اوكي
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

النابي يفاجئ النجوم بتمارين ضرب الخصوم

هم ناقصين !
مشكور محمد كمال



لا شكر علي واجب
 تســـــــــــــــــــلم الدلميت
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*المدرب البرتغالي جواو الفيس: على جوارديولا رفع القبعات لنجوم المريخ


 اشاد المدرب البرتغالي جواو افليس بالمستوى المميز الذي قدمه نجوم المريخ في مباراة البافاري وقال في تصريحات للهدف بانه على مدرب بايرن ميونخ الالماني رفع لاقبعات لنجوم المريخ على امستوى الجاد و المسئول امام بطلالعالم وقال بان المباراة قدمت خدمة للطرفين , المريخ و بطل العالم لانها كانت اشبة بالمواجهات التنافسية
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*المريخ يدرس مواجهة السد و لخويا القطريين


يدرس الجهاز الفني للمريخ مشروعا هذه الايام بمواجهة احد اندية السد او لخويا القطري خلال معكسر الفريق الاعدادي بالدوحة خاصة ان الثنائي يعد من افضل الاندية العربية والقطرية و يتوقع ان يتخذ الجهاز الفني قرارا بشأن المواجهة خلال الساعات القادمة 
الصدي 
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*ابراهومة الصغير يقتحم توليفة المريخ لبطل روسيا


قدم نجم المرخ الشاب ابراهومة الصغير مستويات مميزة في تدريبات المريخ الاخيرة وجد من خلالها الاشادة من مدرب المريخ مايكل كروجر و اصبح اللاعب واحدا من العناصر التي تشكل توليفة المريخ امام بطل روسيا بالسبت و يتوقع ان يشارك ابراهومة في مباراة السبت كلابع اساسي 
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*
بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
قرار كروجر فى مصلحة الهلال !
تمسك المدرب الالمانى كروجر بموقفه الرافض لاداء مباراة القمة ليس بالامر بالجديد انما هو موقف ثابت ومعلن من جانب المدرب قبل وصول المريخ الى الدوحه , حيث اكد اكثر من مرة بانه لن يؤدى اى مباريات ودية سواء مع الهلال او مع ايا من اندية الدورى الممتاز , بل كان متحفظا حتى على اداء المريخ لمباراة بايرن ميونيخ لولا احترامه للاتفاق المسبق الذى تم بين مجلس الادارة وشركة بافاريا والذى كان سببا فى ان يحول المريخ معسكره الخارجى للدوحه ,, واعتقد ان كروجر كان على حق فى قراره بعدم مواجهة اى فريق قبل ان يكتمل اعداد الفريق وجاهزيته حتى لايتعرض اللاعبون لاى اصابات وهم فى بداية تنفيذ برنامج الاعداد .
قد يكون موقف المدرب الالمانى قد تغير الى حد كبير بعد رضائه التام عن اداء الفريق امام بايرن ميونيخ والمردود الكبير الذى قدمه اللاعبون فى مواجهة الفريق البافارى مما اعطى المدرب مؤشرات ايجابية تمهد الطريق امامه لاختيار العناصر الاساسية فى التشكيلة التى سيخوض بها مباراة الذهاب ضد فريق كمبالا سيتى فى تمهيدى دورى الابطال , الا انه ظل على موقفه الرافض بعدم اداء مباراة القمة مما اضطر ادارة النادى الاهلي القطرى على قبول مقترح اقامة مباراة استعراضية بين قدامى نجوم الفريقين لتكون ضمن برنامج الاحتفال الثقافى للجالية السودانية والذى يقام تحت رعاية النادى الاهلي الذى كما ذكرت سابقا يسعى بكل السبل لجذب اعضاء الجالية السودانية لمبارياته فى دورى نجوم قطر .
اعتقد ان موقف كروجر بعدم السماح لنجوم المريخ بالمشاركة فى مباراة القمة وقبوله فقط باشراك لاعب واحد او اثنين فى المباراة الاستعراضية قد نزل بردا وسلاما على مدرب الهلال التونسي النابي حتى لايقحم فريقه ايضا فى مباراة القمة وهو يعلم بانه لازال فى بدايه عمله مع الهلال ويحتاج لفترة حتى يتعرف على قدرات وامكانيات اللاعبين الذين هم فى حاجة لفترة زمنية مناسبة من الاعداد البدنى والذهنى قبل مواجهة اى فريق فى معسكرهم الحالي بالدوحه ,, كذلك فان موقف كروجر قد رفع الحرج ايضا عن رئيس بعثة الهلال بعدم ممارسة اى ضغوط على المدرب التونسي بالموافقة على اداء مباراة القمة استجابة لطلب ورغبة رئيس النادى الاهلي القطرى الشيخ احمد بن حمد آل ثانى الذى تحمل تكلفة معسكر الهلال فى قطر حتى يتسنى لهم اقامة مباراة القمة وبالتالي الاستفادة من الحضور الجماهيرى على النحو الذى تم التخطيط له منذ البداية , علما بان رئيس النادى الاهلي كان قد عقد اجتماعا مع ادارة نادى المريخ لذات الغرض قبل حضور بعثة الهلال للدوحه .
لاشك ان المريخ حاليا افضل اعدادا وجاهزية من الهلال من واقع الفترة الزمنية التى قضاها فى التمارين منذ يوم 27 من ديسمبر الماضى وحتى اليوم بحكم ارتباطه بموعد مباراته ضد كمبالا سيتى فى الدور التمهيدى فى حين لازال العامل الزمنى فى مصلحة الهلال الذى سيمتد برنامج اعداده حتى موعد انطلاق الدورى الممتاز فى الاسبوع الاول من فبراير القادم ,, ولكن رغم ذلك يصبح من الواجب على الناديين المشاركة الرمزية و الادبية بما يحقق الغرض والهدف الذى يسعى اليه رئيس النادى الاهلي القطرى الذى وجه بتسخير كافة امكانيات ناديه من اجل انجاح المهرجان الرياضى الثقافي يوم الجمعة القادم ليكون يوما للسودان بحضور جماهيرى كبير .
العشوائية بدأت مبكرا !
ليس غريبا ان تصدر اللجنة المنظمة بالاتحاد العام برنامج دورى الرديف للموسم الجديد وتفرض على فريق المريخ حامل اللقب ان يؤدى ثمانية مباريات على ملعبه فى الدور الاول !! ولكن الغريب ان تدشن لجنة الخرمجة نهج العشوائية مع انطلاقة الموسم الجديد بعدما درجت على ممارسة هذه الخرمجة من منتصف الدور الاول او الدور الثانى من الدورى الممتاز وليس فى دورى الرديف !! 
نعلم ان اللجنة المنظمة ملتزمة بما اسفرت عنه قرعة دورى الرديف ولكن هذا لايخفى الخلل الواضح فى البرمجة والذى يمكن ان يدفع ثمنه المريخ لوحده فى هذه البطولة التى يحمل لقبها , وبالتالى يصبح من واجب اللجنة ان تعيد النظر فى البرمجة لاصلاح الخلل بما يحافظ على عدالة المنافسة فى هذه البطولة .
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*

:: استعراضية الدوحة ك قمة الدمازين .!
=================
الفرق الوحيد بين قمة الدمازين وقمة الدوحة ان الاولى رسمية على نهائي كاس السودان والثانية استعراضية ودية .. اما اوجه الشبه بين هذي وتلك فهي كثيرة .. تأكيد قيام ثم اعتذار .. تدخلات رسمية من اعلى مستويات ثم وساطة قطرية .. والعرض ما زال مستمراً .. قد تقام المباراة الاستعراضية وقد يتراجع طرف في اخر لحظة ويرفض المشاركة .. كل شيء وارد .!

مدرب المريخ لم يكن يرغب في المشاركة قالها بكل صراحة مباراة زينيت الروسي بالنسبة لفريقي اهم من بكثير المهرجان – لكن الادارة طلبت منه المشاركة فوافق .. ثم تطل مشكلة اخرى اسمها النيلين .. والمريخ له موقف قوي وحاسم من قناة النيلين التي لم تحترمه كنادي قيادي ولم تحترم الملايين من مشجعيه بنقلها لمباراته ضد بايرن ميونخ الالماني بطريقة غير شرعية .!

هاهو المريخ يشترط بعدم نقل المباراة الاستعراضية عبر قناة النيلين وفي حال نقلت النيلين الحدث فأن المريخ سيسحب فريقه .!

اذكر اننا كنا في الدمازين برفقة عدد كبير من الزملاء ذهبنا لتغطية احداث مباراة القمة .. الشارع الرياضي بالنيل الازرق كان متفائل بتراجع الهلال وحضوره لأداء المباراة لكن ما بين تأكيد الوصول وتأكيد الرفض تضرر الكثيرون .. وهاهو السيناريو يتكرر .!

في تقديري الحل بسيط .. اصدار قرار من الجهة المنظمة للمباراة بمنع قناة النيلين من نقل الحدث .. والا ستكرر القناة فعلتها يوم مباراة البايرن .. الاعيسر ممكن يعمل اي حاجة .!

المباراة في الدوحة وليس عروس النيل الازرق الدمازين .. التضارب مرفوض والعشوائية مرفوضة .. احسموا النيلين خوفاً من توقف اضطراري للمباراة قد يخلف فضائح للكرة السودانية بدوحة العرب .!

مباراة الجمعة الاستعراضية تشبه قمة الدمازين الرسمية في الكثير من التفاصيل .. فهل نشاهد المباراة الاستعراضية عبر قناة قوون المحترمة وقناة الشروق شمس السودان التي لا تغيب ام نتابع سيناريو مغاير .!

ثقتي كبيرة في ان نجوم المريخ والهلال سيشرفون الوطن بالمظهر المشرف داخل وخارج الميدان ولكن اي محاولة من النيلين لنقل المباراة سيفسد الحدث وسيحول افراح السودانيين بدوحة العرب الى احزان .!

على كل حال نتمنى ان لا يتكرر سيناريو الدمازين الذي شهد هروب هلالي .. نمني انفسنا برؤية مباراة استعراضية بين نجوم الاحمر العالمي والهلال بدون احتكاكات واصابات .. خاصة وان العالمي سيلعب مباراة يوم السبت ضد بطل الدوري الروسي .!

نقاط .. نقاط .!

اذا كان مجلس المريخ جادي في مقاطعته لقناة النيلين عليه ان يكتب خطاب عاجل لاتحاد الكرة يطلب فيه رفض نقل مباريات ملعبه عبر النيلين لتكون الامور واضحة قبل بداية النشاط في فبراير المقبل .!

لا نريد كلام عبر وسائل الاعلام فقط .. نريد عمل حاسم تجاه من لا يحترم المريخ .. لا تتركوا شيء للظروف .. ادرسوا الموقف من ناحية قانونية قبل الشروع في التنفيذ عبر المؤسسة الكبرى .!

حضر فريق زينيت الروسي بكامل نجومه بقيادة ارشفيين وهالك وسيعمل للاستفادة من موقعة الجمعة بعد ان شاهد العالمي ضد البايرن .. مباراة السبت ستلعب على خلفية موقعة التاسع من يناير .. لذا وجب الحذر .!

خلاصة .. العبوا القمة الاستعراضية بحذر وهدوء .. ادخروا مجهودكم للودية العالمية ضد زينيت بطل الدوري الروسي .. يا نجوم المريخ الاماجد
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكووووور الحبيب محمد كمال يديك العافيه على هذا الابداع 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*لدغة عقرب النعمان

 بين كل من لجنة ولجنة لجنة والضحية القانون

 حملت الانباء ان السيد وزير الشباب والرياضة اعلن عن تكوين لجنة لمراجعة مشروع قانون الرياضة المقترح والذى كان يحمل مسمى قانون2013 قبل ان يعدل مسماه لسنة 2014 ومنذ ان اعلن عن اصدار قانون جديد للرياضة بديلا لقانون سنة 2003 تكونت العديد من اللجان المنوط بها اعداد مشروع للقانون .
 حاولت ان احصى عدد اللجان التى كونت لهذا القانون ولكن صعب على حصرها منذ كانت اللجنة الاولى برئاسة الدكتور امين حسن عمر منذ كان وزير دولة للرياضة وبعد سلسلة من الاجتماعات المتصلة التى عقدتها هذه اللجنة التى اعدت مشروعا للقانون الا اننا فوجئنا ان لجنة ثانية تم تكوينها برئاسةالاستاذ عبدالقادر محمد زين وزير الدولة الاسبق للرياضة .
 واصلت لجنة الاستاذعبدالقادر اجتماعتها المتصلة واعدت مشروع قانون للرياضة
 ثم فجاة وبعد اجتماع ضمم الكثيرين من الرياضيين كان قد وجهت الدعوة اليه الامانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء. لمناقشة االسمودة التى اعدتها لدجنة الاستاذعبدالقادر
 ثم بعد ذلك اعلنت الاماة تالعامة لمجلس الوزراء عن تكوبن لجنة برئاسة وزير الشباب والرياضة الاسبق حسن عثمان رزق واطلق على مشروع القانون قانون 2014 وبعد ان انقضى عام 2013 ولم يصدر القانون وبعد سلسلة اجتماعات متصلة اصدرت هذه اللجنة (رقم كم ما عارف)مشروع مسودة قانون الرياضة الجديد ونظمت حوارات حوله متعددة مع الكثير من الجهات المعنية به وحسبنا يومها ان امر القانون حسم وقارب نهاياته بعد تكوين مجلس الوزراء لجنة لمراجعة المسودة التى اعدتىها لجنة الاستاذ عبدالقادر محمد زين حسبنا ان هذاالملف سيقفل اخيرا .
 ولكن كانت المفاجاة ان وزارة الشباب والرياضىة وعبر تكوين اكثر من لجنة وجهت الدعوة للرياضيين وللاتحادات لمناقشة مسودة مشروع القانون الجديدفى لقاءات بقاعة الشارقة .
 يومها ساد الاضطراب الاوساط الرياضية ولم نعد نفهم عن اى قانون يدور الحديث دون انقطاع وعن كثرة اللجان والمسميات لنفس القانون حتى اصبح بين كل لجنة ولجنة لوضع القانون لجنةولايزال العرض مستمرا.وجاءت المفاجاء الاخيرة بهذاالخبر الذى نشر عن وزير الشباب والرياضة الاتحادى عن تكوينه لجنة جديدة لمراجعة مسودة مشروع القانون الذى اعدته اللجان المكونة من الوزارة.
 هذا بجانب العديد من اللقاءات والبرامج التفزيونية مع الجهات العديدة من اللجان المختلفة والتى تتحدث عن اكثر من مسودة قانون بينها ما هو صادر عن لجنة كونتها الامانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء ومكونه من وزير الشباب والرياضة والتى كونها اكثر من وزير من الذين تعاقبوا على الوزارة.
 اليوم واباعلان وزير الشباب والرياضة للجنة قانونية لمراجعة مسوىوة القانون لا نعلم هل هى المسودة التى اعدتها اللجنة التى كونها مجلس الوزراء برئاسة السيد حسن رزق ام انها المسسودة التى اعدتها وعدلتها اللجان التى كونتها وزارة الشباب والرياضة.
 لا ادرى هل نخن امام قانونين مختلفين لدولة واحدة ام ياترى ان اننا سنصدر قاتنونين للرياضة او لربما سنهدى واحد منهما للاشقاء بالجنوب.
 اخشى ان نفاجا باصدار لجنة ثالثة من جهة اخرى وربما يحمل القانون مسمى قانون 2015.ولا املك اخيرا غير ان اقول اننا حقا فى بل\د العجائب
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

مشكووووور الحبيب محمد كمال يديك العافيه على هذا الابداع 



تسلم ود الناااااااااااادر ي رائع




اليوم اليغيب فيهو التمساح يلعب فيهو الورل 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال عمران
					


تسلم ود الناااااااااااادر ي رائع




اليوم اليغيب فيهو التمساح يلعب فيهو الورل 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه





ههههههههههه والله بالغتا 
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*يديك العافية حبيبنا محمد كمال
                        	*

----------


## الخليل 9

*الرائعان ود كمال وود النادر
لكما الشكر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لك التحية الحبيب محمد كمال على الاشراقات المبدعة وربنا يقويك ويديك الصحة والعافية ياحبيب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*والشكر موصول للحبيب ومحمد النادر على الاضافات الثرة

*

----------


## الصادق هبانى

*مافضل لناس مساوى وبويا وعمر بخيت والشغيل وسامى اﻻ يشيلوا كﻻشنكوف لضرب الخصوم واحتمال بدربوهم على كدا..
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					


ههههههههههه والله بالغتا 



ههههههههههههههههههه اتعلمت منك ومن الراااااااااااائع ابو البنات
يديــــــــكم العااااااااااااااااافية
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*هدف عالمي لعنكبة في مران المريخ 

 الدوحة احرز مهاجم المريخ محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة هدفا عالميا في مران المسائي الذي اجراه المريخ مساء امس على ملعب النادي الاهلي القطري و يجدر ذكره بان عنكبة كان قد حصل على نجومية مران الصباح
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجامرابي
					

يديك العافية حبيبنا محمد كمال



تسلم الجامرابي ي راااااااااااااااااااائع
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال عمران
					

ههههههههههههههههههه اتعلمت منك ومن الراااااااااااائع ابو البنات
يديــــــــكم العااااااااااااااااافية




اللهم اميييييييييييين جمعاً يـــ حبيب وربنا يقويك 
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الخليل 9
					

الرائعان ود كمال وود النادر
لكما الشكر



لا شكر علي واجب 
انت الاروووووع الخليل
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

لك التحية الحبيب محمد كمال على الاشراقات المبدعة وربنا يقويك ويديك الصحة والعافية ياحبيب





آميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يا رب

تسلم حبيبنا كسلاااااااااااااوي

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					


اللهم اميييييييييييين جمعاً يـــ حبيب وربنا يقويك 



آمييييييييييييييييييييييييين يا ربِ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قناة النيلين تعتذر للمريخ و تعلن تحملها الاضرار المالية لمباراة البافاري



قدم المدير العام لقناة (النيلين) خالد الاعيسر اعتذاره الرسمي لادارة نادي  المريخ بخصوص سوء الفهم الذي حدث في الايام الماضية وابلغ خالد توضيحه  ل(الهدف) في اتصال هاتفي مساء امس اكد من خلاله حرص قناته علي علاقتها  بنادي المريخ مؤكد انها لم تفكر يوما مافي معاداة النادي صاحب الجماهيرية  الكبيرة مضيفا لم تتعمد القناة في يوم من الايام الاضرار بمصالح النادي نعم  قمنا ببث مواجهة المريخ وبايرن ميونخ الالماني من منطلق اننا القناة  الوحيدة في السودان المتخصصة في الشان الرياضي ومن واجبنا ان نقوم بنقل ذلك  الحدث العالمي الكبير اكثر من ان تنقله قناة معروفة بميولها لتناول الشان  السياسي واعلن الاعيسر استعداد قناته التام لتحمل كل الاضرار المالية التي  لحقت بالمريخ جراء قيام (النيلين) ببث المواجهة بين الاحمر وبايرن ميونخ  الالماني مضيفا نحن في غاية الاهتمام بالمحافظة علي علاقتنا بادارة المريخ  ونحن مستعدون للجلوس معها اليوم والتفاوض بخصوص تلك الخسائر

*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*الرجوع للحق فضيله .. وهذا ما عانه نادى المريخ وبعد إعتذار القناه ودفع التعويض لاغضاضه بان يتعامل نادى المريخ مع القناه لأنه بذلك يكون نال مبتغاه وحفظ كرامه ناديه وهذا موقف يتطلب منا الإشاده والتوقير ..
*

----------


## ابومنزر

*تسلم محمد عمران و ودالنادر  و ابو البنات والحكومه كسلاوى لى المجهودات الكبيره
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شركة سوداني تنسحب من رعاية بطولة الدوري الممتاز

 


انسحبت شركة سوداني للاتصالات من سباق  رعاية بطولة الدوري الممتاز في الموسم الجديد و يجدر ذكره بان هناك خلافات  قد حدثت بين مسئولي الاتحاد العام و اسرة سوداني في الموسم الماضي بسبب  مشاكل البث خاصة ان اكثر من خمس اسابيع لم تنقل في الدورة الثانية وهو ما  اعتبرتته الشركة مظلمة لها و يجدر ذكره ان الشركة سترعي مباراة القمة يوم  غد الجمعة بمبلغ مالي كبير جدا .
*

----------


## ابومنزر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

شركة سوداني تنسحب من رعاية بطولة الدوري الممتاز

 


انسحبت شركة سوداني للاتصالات من سباق  رعاية بطولة الدوري الممتاز في الموسم الجديد و يجدر ذكره بان هناك خلافات  قد حدثت بين مسئولي الاتحاد العام و اسرة سوداني في الموسم الماضي بسبب  مشاكل البث خاصة ان اكثر من خمس اسابيع لم تنقل في الدورة الثانية وهو ما  اعتبرتته الشركة مظلمة لها و يجدر ذكره ان الشركة سترعي مباراة القمة يوم  غد الجمعة بمبلغ مالي كبير جدا .



اها صر يا تتحاد عام ويا الاعيسر سبب البلاوى زين وام تى ان مابلحيل على ومافى شركات ضخمه تقدر ترعاو
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*نحذر من تدخل الاداريين فى العمل الشان الفنى 
يجب الاذعان لراى المدرب فى لقاء الجمعة 
وذكرنا ان لقاء الجمعة 
ليست له علاقة بالاعداد 
وربما يضر بالمريخ فنيا ومعنويا واعلاميا
على الادارة ان  تهتم بالمريخ وتترك المجاملات 
*

----------


## habashi

*ديل بتجيبوهم من وين حافظ مسند وشنو كده

*

----------


## المريود

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

قناة النيلين تعتذر للمريخ و تعلن تحملها الاضرار المالية لمباراة البافاري



قدم المدير العام لقناة (النيلين) خالد الاعيسر اعتذاره الرسمي لادارة نادي  المريخ بخصوص سوء الفهم الذي حدث في الايام الماضية وابلغ خالد توضيحه  ل(الهدف) في اتصال هاتفي مساء امس اكد من خلاله حرص قناته علي علاقتها  بنادي المريخ مؤكد انها لم تفكر يوما مافي معاداة النادي صاحب الجماهيرية  الكبيرة مضيفا لم تتعمد القناة في يوم من الايام الاضرار بمصالح النادي نعم  قمنا ببث مواجهة المريخ وبايرن ميونخ الالماني من منطلق اننا القناة  الوحيدة في السودان المتخصصة في الشان الرياضي ومن واجبنا ان نقوم بنقل ذلك  الحدث العالمي الكبير اكثر من ان تنقله قناة معروفة بميولها لتناول الشان  السياسي واعلن الاعيسر استعداد قناته التام لتحمل كل الاضرار المالية التي  لحقت بالمريخ جراء قيام (النيلين) ببث المواجهة بين الاحمر وبايرن ميونخ  الالماني مضيفا نحن في غاية الاهتمام بالمحافظة علي علاقتنا بادارة المريخ  ونحن مستعدون للجلوس معها اليوم والتفاوض بخصوص تلك الخسائر




لا يوجد مجال للاعتزار فقط القانون هو الفيصل بيننا
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

قناة النيلين تعتذر للمريخ و تعلن تحملها الاضرار المالية لمباراة البافاري



قدم المدير العام لقناة (النيلين) خالد الاعيسر اعتذاره الرسمي لادارة نادي  المريخ بخصوص سوء الفهم الذي حدث في الايام الماضية وابلغ خالد توضيحه  ل(الهدف) في اتصال هاتفي مساء امس اكد من خلاله حرص قناته علي علاقتها  بنادي المريخ مؤكد انها لم تفكر يوما مافي معاداة النادي صاحب الجماهيرية  الكبيرة مضيفا لم تتعمد القناة في يوم من الايام الاضرار بمصالح النادي نعم  قمنا ببث مواجهة المريخ وبايرن ميونخ الالماني من منطلق اننا القناة  الوحيدة في السودان المتخصصة في الشان الرياضي ومن واجبنا ان نقوم بنقل ذلك  الحدث العالمي الكبير اكثر من ان تنقله قناة معروفة بميولها لتناول الشان  السياسي واعلن الاعيسر استعداد قناته التام لتحمل كل الاضرار المالية التي  لحقت بالمريخ جراء قيام (النيلين) ببث المواجهة بين الاحمر وبايرن ميونخ  الالماني مضيفا نحن في غاية الاهتمام بالمحافظة علي علاقتنا بادارة المريخ  ونحن مستعدون للجلوس معها اليوم والتفاوض بخصوص تلك الخسائر







كما يقول أخوانا المصريون (تشتمني في شارع و تعتذر لي في حارة ) . . . أولاً الإعيسر أساء للمريخ و رئيس المريخ في التلفزيون و لابد أن يعتذر في نفس الوسيلة بعدين نشوف قصة قبوله وللا لا
*

----------

